# Amp suggestions for 4 x 18.1



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

I continue to be drawn towards the iNuke 6000 dsp for its power and dsp ability. I have REW and MiniDSP for current setup of 18.T with Dayton SA1000. I will be adding two more SS 18.1S mid April and need some input on this. I guess I should add I use Aud xt as well.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

The crown xti2 series has been working well for me. 6 filters for each channel. Good clean power.


----------

